# Erythromycin & nausea?



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi maz

I'm taking a course of Erythromycin and have been feeling quite nauseous and queezy. Is this a possible side effect and if so, can I avoid this? I know you should finish the course but it is like bad morning sickness.  

Thanks 

Eagle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Eagle,

Perfectly normal I'm afraid to feel sick with erythromycin   If you have this as a side effect then it's hard to avoid/prevent, you can try taking after food to see if this helps to ease things at all? Try to persevere and finish the course 

Hope you feel better soon
Maz x


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Maz. Just a quick follow up question. Apart from Penecillin, is there an alternative antibiotic that I could ask for should I need something again?  Cheers


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All depends on what you are being treated for. You should really take the most appropriate antibiotic for the causitive bug so not really possible to 'ask' for anything specific as depends on the infection. It's worth letting your doctor know though that erythromycin makes you sick. If it's making you feel that bad just now then let GP know as they make be able to switch to an alternative.

Get well soon x


----------

